

A Prototyping/Manufacturing Car Plant in Africa. - OgaBinary

Hello everyone,
I was wondering how much it would cost to Setup a car prototyping outfit in Africa,where i could try out inventing my own automobile .I know lots of people would suggest starting out in my garage, but i just want to have an estimate on how much it would cost and what it entails as i quite interested in the africa-auto <i>niche</i> thanks.
======
OgaBinary
No suggestions yet< this is very un-HN?

